# Cuckoo catfish with my cichlids



## TK220 (Mar 24, 2008)

This isn't a south american cichlid question as much as it is a synodontis multipunctatus (cuckoo catfish) question. I'm hoping someone can help me out.

I have a south american/central american cichlid setup (you can see my list of fish in my signature line below) and I fell in love with a synodontis multipunctatus (cuckoo catfish). I'm wondering what everyone's thoughts are on adding this guy. I have a 220 gallon tank with a 6.8PH. I know most synodontis are from african lakes and prefer a higher PH. Do you think he would work alright in my setup? I really think he would be a cool addition.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Unfortunately sometimes in hardwater _Synodontis_ fins can disolve in low pH. But they have been kept with americans successfully before. Indeed, they have even bred with _'Geophagus' steindachneri_ as hosts before.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

They are cool fish. I have a gang of four in my African tank. I, personally, wouldn't put them in a tank such as yours. It's just my preference. If you do go ahead, they prefer to be in groups (i.e. three to five) and they needs rocks to hide in.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

i know you like a specific species, but something like pictus or raphael cats might be a more appropriate choice, they are found with alot of the fish you keep now..


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Or one of the western african _Synodntis_ that comes from the same water conditions as south americans ... though none of them look just like multis.


----------

